# تجاوزات فتره الخطوبه



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

*علاقات الجسدية بين الخطيبين
قد يكون عنواناً غريباً بعض الشيء حيث أنه من المتعارف عليه في مجتمعنا الشرقي أن العلاقات الجسدية بأنواعها تبدأ مباشرة بعد الزواج الرسمي والعلني. وهذا بالطبع هو ترتيب الله الذي قدس الزواج وأنار لنا سبيل الحياة والتعامل بين بني البشر على كل المستويات. ولكن مع الهجمة الإنفتاحية والابتعاد عن القوانين الروحية والضوابط الاجتماعية أصبحنا نسمع ونشاهد أموراً غريبة نوعاً ما عن تقاليدنا وخصوصاً مع الانفتاح على حضارات أخرى ومحاولة تقليدها بالقدر المستطاع. فهذا مؤشر خطير على اقتراب الخطر على الشباب والشابات.

لقد بادرت الدكتورة "سهير حبيب" في طرح هذا الموضوع في كتابها "الجنس في فترة الخطوبة"، وسوف اقتبس بعض الأمور التي طرحتها في الكتاب للفائدة والمعرفة. لقد عرفت الخطوبة على أنها ارتباط علني أمام الناس وأمام الله استعداداً لتأسيس بيت الزوجية. وهذا الارتباط يعطي الخطيبين شرعية للتواجد سوياً والخروج أمام المجتمع بدون لوم مما يجعلهما يتعرفان أحدهما على الآخر بعمق أكثر مما يسهل خطوة الزواج وإعداد البيت وكل ما هو مطلوب منهما في المستقبل.

لو عدنا إلى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا نموذجاً للخطبة بين مريم العذراء وخطيبها يوسف حيث كانت الخطبة قديماً تختلف عن أيامنا هذه. نستنتج أن مريم كانت تحسب زوجة ليوسف بدليل أنه كان يحتاج إلى كتاب طلاق حتى ينفصل عنها. وأيضا عندما جاء موعد التعداد أخذها معه في سفر طويل لكي يكتتبوا كعائلة واحدة. إلا أنه لم يكن قد تزوجها بعد أي أخذها إلى بيته لتكون معه. أما في وقتنا الحالي فإن الخطبة ليست ارتباطاً رسمياً كاملاً ويمكن أن يفسخ في أي وقت وبدون تعقيدات أو أوراق رسمية. بل إن البعض يعتبرها فترة تعارف وهذا ما يجعلها خطيرة نوعاً ما خصوصاً على سمعة الفتاة حيث أن كل حركة أو خطوة محسوبة عليها فيما لو لم يتم الارتباط النهائي بالزواج. لذلك فإن العلاقة بين الخطيبين ينبغي أن تكون لها ضوابط معينة وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالاندفاع نحو التعبير عن الحب والمشاعر جسدياً.

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إلى أي مدى يسمح للخطيبين بالملامسة والملاطفة وأحياناً القبلات التي تعبر عن مشاعر الطرفين نحو بعضهما البعض بدون أن تترك هذه الأمور آثاراً سلبية سواء عاطفياً أو اجتماعياً او روحياً؟ إن الفتاة تختلف في تكوينها وتركيبها عن الشاب. ففي الوقت الذي يرغب فيه الشاب بحسب طبيعته الذكورية أن يلمس جسد الفتاة حتى يعبر عن محبته نجدها هي لا ترغب في التعبير جسدياً بل تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية والكلمات القوية الوجدانية. لذلك فإن هذا الأمر يضمن سلامة العلاقة حيث أنها تستطيع أن تضع حداً وتضبط الأمور وتمنع الشاب من التمادي معها والانجراف في علاقة جسدية مبكرة قبل حصول الزواج الرسمي كما أراد الله أن يكون.

ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون هناك مجال لإظهار العواطف والمشاعر بين الحين والآخر في حدود مقبولة تعكس مشاعر راقية رفيعة بعيداً عن الغرائز المندفعة وخاصة إذا كانت فترة الخطوبة تشير بشكل واضح إلى نجاح العلاقة بينهما وأنه سوف تؤدي إلى الزواج. فاللمسات تعبيراً عن الحب هي مؤشر على مشاعر الرضى في النفس بين الطرفين وحاجتهما لأن يكونا قريبين من بعضهما على أن لا يزعج أحد الخطيبين الآخر إذا لم يكن هذا الآخر مرتاحاً لمثل هذه الأمور.

إن الإشتياق الذي ينشأ في فترة الخطوبة لدى الخطيبين للتعبير عن المشاعر الجنسية هو شيء طبيعي. وهو إحساس بريء وليس خطيئة إذا استطاع الخطيبان أن يعرفا مشيئة الله من هذه المشاعر والتي وضعها الله في البشر حتى يكون هناك ألفة واقتران بين الزوجين لإنشاء عائلة. ولكل شيء تحت السماء وقت. إعلان الزواج هو الشرعية الوحيدة لارتباط الرجل والمرأة وأي شيء خارج هذه الدائرة يعتبر في نظر الله زنى. لذلك فإن الشركة الروحية والصلاة والتأملات في كلمة الله تعطي فرصة للخطيبين بأن يسلكا بقداسة وأن يخضعا لترتيب الله حتى يكون في المستقبل زواجهما مباركاً. وكما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "فليكن ينبوعك مباركاً وافرح بامرأة شبابك" (أمثال 5 : 18).
منقووول*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم فعلا و معلومات جملية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا veronika


ويستحق احلى تقييم
شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## maged18 (7 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> *
> السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إلى أي مدى يسمح للخطيبين بالملامسة والملاطفة وأحياناً القبلات التي تعبر عن مشاعر الطرفين نحو بعضهما البعض بدون أن تترك هذه الأمور آثاراً سلبية سواء عاطفياً أو اجتماعياً او روحياً؟ إن الفتاة تختلف في تكوينها وتركيبها عن الشاب. ففي الوقت الذي يرغب فيه الشاب بحسب طبيعته الذكورية أن يلمس جسد الفتاة حتى يعبر عن محبته نجدها هي لا ترغب في التعبير جسدياً بل تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية والكلمات القوية الوجدانية. لذلك فإن هذا الأمر يضمن سلامة العلاقة حيث أنها تستطيع أن تضع حداً وتضبط الأمور وتمنع الشاب من التمادي معها والانجراف في علاقة جسدية مبكرة قبل حصول الزواج الرسمي كما أراد الله أن يكون.
> 
> منقووول*​



موضوعك جميل جدا لان في سؤال عندي وخصوصا في ان الفتاه تختلف بطبعتها عن الشاب فالشاب مهتم في فترة الخطوبة بالنواحي الجسدية ام الفتاه تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية 
انا كنت اعرف بنت دلوقتي شبه مخطوبة وشوفتها من يومين لاقتها مع الشاب الذي ينوي خطبتها ببعض التجاوزات واذكر منها القبلات هل تكون طبيعتها مختلفة عن القاعدة العامة وايه السبب


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا فيرونيكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

maged18 قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا لان في سؤال عندي وخصوصا في ان الفتاه تختلف بطبعتها عن الشاب فالشاب مهتم في فترة الخطوبة بالنواحي الجسدية ام الفتاه تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية
> انا كنت اعرف بنت دلوقتي شبه مخطوبة وشوفتها من يومين لاقتها مع الشاب الذي ينوي خطبتها ببعض التجاوزات واذكر منها القبلات هل تكون طبيعتها مختلفة عن القاعدة العامة وايه السبب




بعد اذن العزيزة فيرونيكا 
ارد على اخى الحبيب ماجد
طبيعة اى انسان واحدة ولكن تتاثر بأشياء كثيرة
منها الاسرة والبيئة المحيطة بها وايضا التأثير الروحى والنزعة الدينية
وبالتالى القاعدة العامة تقول على الفتاة ان تضع حدا لتصرفات الفتى حتى لا يتمادى معها
وستكون هى الخاسرة فى النهاية ولن يلام الفتى بل ستكون هى الملامة الوحيدة
وبالقطع السبب فى مثلك السابق هو ما ذكرتة من تأثيرات سابقة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع جدا 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى فيرونيكا
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ولكل شيء تحت السماء وقت​**أعتقد انها عباره وافيه وميرسى ليكى على التوعيه الجميله دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا فيرووو*


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع مهم فعلا و معلومات جملية
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



ميرسي يا m1gedعلى مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا veronika
> 
> 
> ويستحق احلى تقييم
> ...



ميرسي يا كليمو على مرورك و التقييم
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

maged18 قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا لان في سؤال عندي وخصوصا في ان الفتاه تختلف بطبعتها عن الشاب فالشاب مهتم في فترة الخطوبة بالنواحي الجسدية ام الفتاه تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية
> انا كنت اعرف بنت دلوقتي شبه مخطوبة وشوفتها من يومين لاقتها مع الشاب الذي ينوي خطبتها ببعض التجاوزات واذكر منها القبلات هل تكون طبيعتها مختلفة عن القاعدة العامة وايه السبب


 
هي اكيد مش طبيعتها مختلفه و لكن العوامل اللي بتاثر في تكوين شخصيه كل انسان بتختلف زي راي اخي وليم
لكن برده في حاجه ان البنت لو سمحت بكده فده بيكون بعد الحاح شديد من خطيبها و لو رفضت ممكن يقول انت مش بتحبيني و كلام زي ده فبتكون مضطره تتنازل
لكن بجد لازم كل البنات تاخد بالها و ترفض اي تجاوز حتى و لو تحت ضغط و تكون فاهمه و تفهم خطيبها ان ده مالوش علاقه بالحب و تكون متمسكه برفضها
لان فعلا لما بتحصل تنازلات في الخطوبه بتكون سبب للشك بعد الجواز
و كمان مش كل خطوبه بتنتهي بجواز
 و البنت هي الخسرانه في كل الحالات 

و ميرسي اوي على مرورك يا وليم
و اسفه عى الاطاله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيرونيكا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​



ميرسي يا وليم على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بعد اذن العزيزة فيرونيكا
> ارد على اخى الحبيب ماجد
> طبيعة اى انسان واحدة ولكن تتاثر بأشياء كثيرة
> منها الاسرة والبيئة المحيطة بها وايضا التأثير الروحى والنزعة الدينية
> ...



ميرسي يا وليم على اضافتك الجميله 
و افادتك لينا باجابتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع جدا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا كوكو على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا عالموضوع​*



ميرسي يا رنا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى فيرونيكا
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي يا بنت العدرا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ولكل شيء تحت السماء وقت​**أعتقد انها عباره وافيه وميرسى ليكى على التوعيه الجميله دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا فيرووو*




 فعلا عندك حق بس احنا دايما مستعجلين
ميرسي يا دونا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## شميران (7 مايو 2011)

*موضوع جميل ومهم *
*تسلم ايدك والرب يباركج*


----------



## مارينا جوورج (14 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## veronika (16 مايو 2011)

*شكرا شريمان و مارينا على مروركم ربنا يبارككم​*


----------

